# Pulled the trigger on a diesel...



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello Everyone!

Today pulled the trigger on a new 2014 Cruze Diesel! Veryexcited to have it and can't wait to break it in! Already drove 100 miles todayand the fuel gauge hasn't moved a bit! Very surprised at how loaded thesevehicles come from the factory. So far I am extremely happy with my purchase.No mods right now as I need to settle into these payments and such. I love lookat everyone else’s though and I am sure I will be connecting with all of you inthe future as mods become more of an option!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy Keep Cruzen And best wishes !


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on your new Cruze CTD.

Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Congrats and welcome  


 Sent with iLove


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats and welcome to CT!


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Very nice! Enjoy your new ride and start contributing to the forum.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Congratulations on the new oil burner... Enjoy it...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, I like the colour of your Cruze. It's winter here and I finish work at 12:30 am and it was 4C so I was grateful for the heated seats. The longer you have this car the more you will like it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats and welcome to the forum! I have 73K miles on mine and love it!


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Congrats.... Hope you enjoy your new diesel.. 11 months and still love driving mine


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome and congrats.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Welcome and congrats!

I have to say, while I'm not the largest fan of the diesel wheels, they look much better on the silver than my Tungsten. My first Cruze was silver, and as much as I like dark colors, the silver is always a classic and super easy to keep looking good.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Love this vehicle so far! I have been Uber impressed with the gas mileage already and going from an suv to this car has been seamless. It still makes me a little nervous being so low to the ground and many Michigan drivers feel the need to try and run me off the road. I think I am already averaging 40.1. It's incredible because I was consistently getting good less than 20 mpg in the suv. So happy.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

congrats tint the windows an I won`t be able to tell it apart from mine. :th_salute:


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14:


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Actually because the interior is black and it gets so fricken hot in there I probably will tint the windows soon. Any suggestions on percentages and what's the best quality for my buck?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

tcruze94 said:


> Actually because the interior is black and it gets so fricken hot in there I probably will tint the windows soon. Any suggestions on percentages and what's the best quality for my buck?


where I had mine done it
was dark, medium or light .went dark all but frt doors an dark across top of windshield. medium on doors.


----------



## WI Diesel (May 29, 2014)

Look at what the laws are in your particular state. A good start is here...Tint Laws

I did 35% in front side windows and 50% in rear side windows and back window. There are a lot of other threads on this site for window tinting.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Welcome to the forum, I like the colour of your Cruze. It's winter here and I finish work at 12:30 am and it was 4C so I was grateful for the heated seats. The longer you have this car the more you will like it.


4C is winter?  I'll trade with you anyday!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

MilTownSHO said:


> 4C is winter? I'll trade with you anyday!


This is the high and low reading for the next week in Sydney's west near where I live.

View attachment 96362


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

It's been beautiful here in Michigan! 70s and 80s. Thanks for the advice on the tints. Is 42 mpg average pretty good out of a first Tank? I got 200 miles about out of a quarter tank.... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Congrats on the Diesel! You are going to love it. 


-Brad


----------



## Cass23VSU4 (Mar 13, 2014)

Be careful about getting window tint in Michigan bud. The MSP doesn't play around no matter what state is on your license plate.

However, with that being said, The LLumar Pinnacle window tint is some outstanding stuff. I have the light tan interior and have 35% tint but the tint looks like 45% or like an out-of-state factory option. When I travel from MD to MI, state patrol doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Enjoy in good health.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Cass23VSU4 said:


> Be careful about getting window tint in Michigan bud. The MSP doesn't play around no matter what state is on your license plate.
> 
> However, with that being said, The LLumar Pinnacle window tint is some outstanding stuff. I have the light tan interior and have 35% tint but the tint looks like 45% or like an out-of-state factory option. When I travel from MD to MI, state patrol doesn't bother me at all.


I have had tint on all of my vehicles and have never been pulled over for tint. My parents also have the same and drive to Ann Arbor all the time with no problems. They do profile the vehicles they pull over. If you have blacked out windows in an older car, your chances are higher to get pulled over.


----------

